# Anyone herd of the strain "trash"???



## Dyannas son (Sep 16, 2009)

i actually got a batch of this 2 weeks or so ago it was some of the strongest i have smoked its genetic make up is train wreck X hash plant i think its one of those med clone only strains out of nor cal  anyone know for sure??
"P.S this is also a test to get the posting pic thing dwn i cant sem to get it right".


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 16, 2009)

i didnt see T.B.G'S guide to resize pics thnks tbg i got it now
now i dnt feel so dumb ...
oh yeah an my camera is sooo old its only 2.0 megapixel haha..


----------

